

Ask HN: New research topics in networking ? - vinutheraj

Hi, I am starting on my MS thesis this year. I am looking around for some good areas in networking to do my thesis in. I worked in VANETs ( Vehicular Ad-Hoc Networks ) for my BS degree. I didn't find the field that fun though. Can someone suggest some good topics in networking to work in, you know just throw in some ideas, whatever you feel like !<p>Like Delay Tolerant Networks are really researched on now as well as Ad-Hoc Networks, is there some other really interesting research going on in networking ?
======
jacquesm
I like the concept of 'MANET's, they offer some great potential.

------
plinkplonk
What topics did your advisor suggest?

~~~
vinutheraj
1.Trust Models in VANETs,

2.Attack Graphs in VANETs/MANETs

I was kinda looking for some info on other research areas, other than these
though !

